# Copperhead out of hibernation



## Brian S (May 26, 2006)

Since many people have had ill success at keeping WC Copperheads over the Winter I tried a different approach. Last October when the weather got cool I put the snake out in my garage to let it do what the wild snakes do during the Winter. I put it in a sterlite box with peat moss and fallen leaves out of the yard and of course a water dish. It survived and now that its shed is starting to feed again. I took it out for a few pics this evening.


----------



## Midnightrdr456 (May 26, 2006)

such a beautiful snake, one i wish i could own myself


----------



## Brian S (May 26, 2006)

I found this one in my yard lol


----------



## lwbfl (May 28, 2006)

How do you handle a copperhead safely?


----------



## Crotalus (May 28, 2006)

Thats a very long hibernation, too long for that species
Most just cool them down a few months and they do very well.


----------



## Midnightrdr456 (May 28, 2006)

Im assuming he handles it with alot of experience and the use of a snake hook.


----------



## Beardo (May 28, 2006)

Crotalus said:
			
		

> Thats a very long hibernation, too long for that species
> Most just cool them down a few months and they do very well.


Well if thats what the Copperheads at his location have to do each year, how is it "too long" for them? You can't tell mother nature to only cool snakes for "a couple of months" lol.


----------



## Crotalus (May 28, 2006)

DavidBeard said:
			
		

> Well if thats what the Copperheads at his location have to do each year, how is it "too long" for them? You can't tell mother nature to only cool snakes for "a couple of months" lol.


So they hibernate a longer period then snakes up north in Scandinavia or in Canada? "Mother Nature" is not in effect in his garage is it?


----------



## Beardo (May 28, 2006)

If he is not controlling the temperatures in his garage, then yes it is.


----------



## Crotalus (May 28, 2006)

So if you dont effect the temps in your house you can say your spiders live in the wild?  A garage hibernation is just as artifical as any terrarium etc.


----------



## Beardo (May 28, 2006)

You're missing my point....Brian collected the snake in his backyard, correct? The snake is a native species to Missouri. Brian decided to subject the snake to a natural range of temperatures via a brumation period in his garage. The snake was exposed to the same temperatures that those outside of his ownership were....I think what I'm saying is fairly simple here....*shrug*.


----------



## Crotalus (May 28, 2006)

You  missing my point totally. Im saying 7 months of hibernation is too long for copperheads. And it doesnt matter if you hibernate them in a garage or in the basement. They dont hibernate that long in the wild.


----------



## Beardo (May 28, 2006)

Who says he hibernated it for 7 months? I didn't see that tibit anywhere in this thread...._if_ he left the snake in the garage, the snake would have also experienced the natural rise in temperature that comes with spring/early summer. If he is not able to control the temps in his garage, what makes you think he was able to keep the snake in hibernation while it was warm outside? lol


----------



## Crotalus (May 28, 2006)

> Last October when the weather got cool I put the snake out in my garage to let it do what the wild snakes do during the Winter. I put it in a sterlite box with peat moss and fallen leaves out of the yard and of course a water dish. It survived and now that its shed is starting to feed again. I took it out for a few pics this evening.


To me it sounds he put it in the garage in october and recently took it out and it starts to feed. 
True that temperature rise inside the garage aswell, still the 7 months before its first meal is still too long. Im sure you know what I mean here.


----------



## Beardo (May 28, 2006)

If I thought Brian was doing anything that might harm the animals in his care, I'd say so. The above snake looks to be in great health and I am fully confident in Brian's ability to responsibly keep venomous snakes (among other critters). I think your attempt to debunk Brian's husbandry was a poor one which I exposed rather easily. Good luck next time, though.


----------



## Crotalus (May 28, 2006)

Have I sad he harm them? Im saying 7 months is too long hibernation, thats all. And if he want to breed them in the future he might wanna cut that time period down. Do you think its better not to point that out?
Im not trying to debunk anything. This is still a forum where members can add points of view. 
Or I might have missed some important change in the last week or so.


----------



## Ms. Peaches (May 29, 2006)

That snake is gorgeous. I don't think I will ever venture into keeping hots, but they are amazing to admire from afar. I love seeing pics.


----------



## Henry Kane (May 29, 2006)

The debate seems silly David. That's great that Brian's experience has won your confidence. I recognize and respect his keeping ability too. I really don't understand why you'd get so defensive or accuse anyone of dubunking another's post when it's not even your animal. Clearly you're friends but calm down a little huh?

Gary


----------



## Henry Kane (May 29, 2006)

On topic:

Brian, that is a beautiful Copperhead. Congrats on your success in keeping a w/c. Was its post brumation feeding easy? What did it eat?

Best of luck.

Gary


----------



## PA7R1CK (May 29, 2006)

What a beautiful snake!


----------



## Crotalus (May 30, 2006)

Agree! Its a nice snake you got there. And copperheads are truly one of the underrated ones


----------



## Brian S (May 30, 2006)

Crotalus said:
			
		

> Thats a very long hibernation, too long for that species
> Most just cool them down a few months and they do very well.


The wild snakes around here do the very same thing as this one. I have seen many people get these and keep them warm all Winter long. They dont eat and the warmer temps evidently cause them to consume too much fat reserve and they usually die in the Spring


----------



## Brian S (May 30, 2006)

BileDrunk said:
			
		

> On topic:
> 
> Brian, that is a beautiful Copperhead. Congrats on your success in keeping a w/c. Was its post brumation feeding easy? What did it eat?
> 
> ...


Thanks Gary,Back in April we had about 2 weeks of warm weather where the nights didnt get cold and I actually got it to eat a 1/2 grown mouse. We had an unusually cold Spring this year and the snake wouldnt eat again until now. This time it had shed and ate a full grown mouse. The native copperheads around here have been moving for about 3 weeks now. Usually they are out earlier in the year but the cold nights we had kept them in their dens longer this year.


----------



## Henry Kane (May 30, 2006)

That's awesome! Yeah, spring here has been cooler and definitely rainier this year too. I have not been out and about critter hunting though so no idea if everything has been sleeping in here. If I were ever going to keep a venomous snake, this would be the one. I'd love to have a fat glass front enclosure set up just like their habitat. Anytime you feel like it, more pics please. 

Take care man.

Gary


----------



## Crotalus (Jun 2, 2006)

Brian,
offcourse they hibernate there, they are living in a temperate climate zone.
Snakes dont hibernate as a bear in total sleep. They go out if its sunny and go back again if its colder at nights. That doesnt mean they havent "awaken" or are active during sunshine.


----------

